# Xp Help



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Somewhat linked to the recycling thread

Jason has donated me his old base unit, and it's full of his crap stuff









It's also got XP on it, which may be a boon I don't know but I'm used to 98SE. The wife's laptop has XP but so far all I've done with that is loaded office 2000 for her and let her get on with it, she uses XP pro at work.

Now here's the question, is it easier to delete Jason and Aly from the user list, create me as a user and then go about deleting his stuff that I don't want or can you only delete files if you are logged in as that user.

Is there a sort of overlord setting a big like Roy on the forum, that can delete everythin or can any user?

Also he has loads of stuff in the startup that I'll never use or is out of date etc, do i just go to add and remove and uninstall the things I don't need?

Is there an easy Clean up programme or does it all have to be done manually file by file?

Oh and is there a good XP for dummies online resource.

And one for Stan should I dump it altogether and go Linux?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Did you get the re-set disks so that you can re-install it PG? It might be best to have a clean start if so.

By all means go to Linux, but if you do then multi-boot with XP until you get used to it.

XP works similarly to Win98 on the surface anyway so it shouldn't take much to get used to.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

xp isnt much different from 98 ,you can make it look the same as 98 by changing the theme to 'classic' ,thats what i do anyway, i think the xp start menu is pants.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No Stan no discs theres one of those pre installed stickers on the case, the wife's laptop came like that too.

Pug, in my fewhours with it so far "Pants" is the politest way of putting it


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

right click on desktop select properties then themes and select 'windows classic' from the drop down box ,then click on the appearance tab and make sure 'windows classic style' is in the windows and button box ,click appy and it should be easier for you to navigate.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> No Stan no discs theres one of those pre installed stickers on the case, the wife's laptop came like that too.
> 
> Pug, in my fewhours with it so far "Pants" is the politest way of putting it


It may well have a re-install partion on it then. What version of XP is it and what make of computer?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pg tips said:



> Now here's the question, is it easier to delete Jason and Aly from the user list, create me as a user and then go about deleting his stuff that I don't want or can you only delete files if you are logged in as that user.
> 
> Is there a sort of overlord setting a big like Roy on the forum, that can delete everythin or can any user?
> 
> Also he has loads of stuff in the startup that I'll never use or is out of date etc, do i just go to add and remove and uninstall the things I don't need?


Log in as Administrator (the "overlord" as you put it), eliminate Jason and Aly (ooh that felt so good







) by deleting their user accounts, then create normal user accounts for yourself and whoever else you want to use the machine. If you don't know the Administrator password, download something like this and just reset it! I never leave home without it









Your new user account wont have the same startup entries as Jason's/Aly's although there may be some entries from the "All Users" or "Default User" startup folders (C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup or C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Startup) which you can either delete manually or uninstall the programs (as Administrator via the Control Panel and Add or Remove programs) if you're not going to use them.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks rich

One thing when i got the wife's laptop I had to buy some DVD+R's so i could burn a rescue disk. It prompted me to do it when I first switched it on.

How do I do that on this machine?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im feeling a little 'violated'









Paul, I still have all the documents and restore discs and gumpf, I should have brought them over.....

Ill dig all I can find out.....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

we know your secrets  ,what or who is milfhunter ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

And I never got round to binning Norton from that machine....

I took it off the new one and got zone alarms etc etc and its so much better, I cant find the download to completly remove Norton but I bet rich has it...

It wont go just by add/remove programs in the my comp menu...



pugster said:


> we know your secrets  ,what or who is milfhunter ?


Thats no secret


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

As Stan said go for a clean install, PROVIDED that you have a set of intallation discks and you formatt the drive then you will have a nice clean install. Just make sure you add AVG anti virus, zone alarm,spybot and adaware (all free) and you should have no trouble for quite along time.

Tom


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> And I never got round to binning Norton from that machine....
> 
> I took it off the new one and got zone alarms etc etc and its so much better, I cant find the download to completly remove Norton but I bet rich has it...
> 
> ...


I presume it must be something to do with Jason`s other job, means nothing to me, then again I probably don`t want to know


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pg tips said:


> thanks rich
> 
> One thing when i got the wife's laptop I had to buy some DVD+R's so i could burn a rescue disk. It prompted me to do it when I first switched it on.
> 
> How do I do that on this machine?


Blimey, I can't remember







I always use other methods like BartPE.

You could try this.

I haven't used Norton for years, but apparently you can remove it with Symantec's "rnav" tool if the normal uninstallation process fails. Instructions are here.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What a nightmare creating a floppy was Rich!

1st floppy I dusted off (christ knows how I found them) got a corrupted segment error.

2nd did the same and when I ejected it the little aluminium door got left in the drive









case off drive out cover out then I couldn't get the drive to line up







anyway done it now!









Jase thanks mate. I don't really want to go down the fresh install route if I can avoid it.

Mac don't let curiosity get the better of you, googling MILF is not recommended at your age!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> What a nightmare creating a floppy was Rich!


Yeah, I just scoured the office trying to find one. They're seldom seen these days!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on Paul, get with the 21st Century, you need a little usb flash drive










I dont think there is a floppy in the house









( no jokes please







)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Whoo hoo!

Cooking on gas now!

Just dumped loads of your stuff Jase









Dowloaded Firefox /1.5.0.6 so now I can dump ie as well!

Got my themes looking like windows 98, all dull and boring









right all those icon thingy's in the bottom right of the task bar next to the clock!

1 Why are there so many Jase? I only had 5 on my old pc

2 how do I get rid of them (or at least the ones I don't want)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

They will be related to some installed programmes PG.

You'll need to uninstall the programmes to get rid of the icons.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah I see Stan, how do you stop them being started, can you edit what is started when you switch on, to be honest most of the time I only use firefox


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just leave em be Paul, there like old friends


















I'll have it back now its all cleaned up


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Best find out what they are first PG, you don't want to stop your anti-virus prog from loading.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

start>run type msconfig goto startup and uncheck what you dont want as stated all you really need is antovirus +firewall.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I binned his 40MB Norton

Just going to get grisoft AVG now!

one thing firefox isn't showing the full page addresses in the browswer bar just http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/ without the forum/showtopic etc bit at the end, any idea?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

& is there a "windows explorer" in XP like on 98? can't seem to find it?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, Start-all programmes-accessories- Windows Explorer.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Stan fancy hiding it in accessories







feelin more like home every minute, got rid of loads of his icons! christ knows if everything will work now though!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It took me years to get that shite on there!!









It was all good stuff









I hope you kept Coral


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Whatever you do don't re-boot it!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep Jase I kept the good stuff









to be honest just deleting stuff that won't apply to me like MSN, your fuji camera and hp printer settings etc.

Haven't even attempted going through Aly's "my documents" for now I've saved it to the desktop but i rekon the whole lot can go.

Did you know here ie home page was gems tv?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I did...









I think last year she kept that company afloat









She was trying to keep up with my watch purchases


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> one thing firefox isn't showing the full page addresses in the browswer bar just http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/ without the forum/showtopic etc bit at the end, any idea?


Ah if you just type rltwatches.co.uk in the address bar it'll stay like that but if you add /forums it will then give you the full address of each topic.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a bit odd. I have RLT as my home page in FF and when I click on the forum button it takes me there and displays the correct url.









Just had a thought, when I selected FF as my default browser it had some issues but I got rid of them by leaving IE as default and running FF from its icon.

I think M$ has been playing tricks with that "set programme access and defaults" tool.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Mac don't let curiosity get the better of you, googling MILF is not recommended at your age!


Thank you for the warning Paul, I shall stay well clear, I presume it`s not some thing I`d want to appear on the screen in case Caroline walks in the room


----------

